# Ulver - Messe I.X–VI.X



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ulver's new album is finally out, and of course.. It's completely different from anything they have made before.

This time Ulver has collaborated with the Tromsø Chamber orchestra, and the result is astonishing. I know what I'm doing tonight.

Listen and buy here: http://ulver.bandcamp.com/album/messe-i-x-vi-x










Check it out, if you got the guts...


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

I think some of the songs are easily up there with the best things they've done. The whole album is good, but when Garm gets a little "bombastic" with the vocals, I feel a hint of post-rock cheese that could've been avoided for the sake of a better album. Overall though, one of the best things this year, easily.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree... Favorite tracks: 

1. As Syrians pour in, Lebanon grapples with ghosts of a bloody past
5. Noche oscura del alma 
6. Mother of mercy 

not sure what i think of the rest, yet...


----------

